# Your closet



## Liz (May 4, 2005)

Post pics of your closet. I love seeing how people organize thier closets and what they have in them. I can't wait till we have a house and I get my Ultimate Closet! I'll post pics of what I want later. Gotta hit the gym right now!


----------



## K*O* (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* Post pics of your closet. I love seeing how people organize thier closets and what they have in them. I can't wait till we have a house and I get my Ultimate Closet! I'll post pics of what I want later. Gotta hit the gym right now! *I'd love to see Janelle's answer to this one !! O.M.G. lol




*


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** *I'd love to see Janelle's answer to this one !! O.M.G. lol



* There is not going to BE an answer!!! LMAO - Trust me... you DO NOT want to see my closet!!!!



All I'm saying is that it's about 15' long, 3' deep... and JAM PACKED full of stuff!


----------



## Geek (May 5, 2005)

LOLOLOLOL!!! Don't you hate your mom being on here???!?!?!?










Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

There is not going to BE an answer!!! LMAO - Trust me... you DO NOT want to see my closet!!!!



All I'm saying is that it's about 15' long, 3' deep... and JAM PACKED full of stuff!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOLOLOLOL!!! Don't you hate your mom being on here???!?!?!?





Oh no... it's pure BLISS...


----------



## Liz (May 5, 2005)

LOL! you guys crack me up!

let me find some pics of what my dream closet would be like. i can't a pic of ours cause it has my bf's stuff in there.


----------



## Liz (May 5, 2005)

here are some pics of closets i want.

one pic is of mariah carey when she was on crib. that's her shoe closet



.

the other one is jennifer garner in 13 going on 30.


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2005)

Here is my dream closet.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Yup!!! those are my dream closets too!!! A whole ROOM devoted to my stuff!!! *drool*


----------



## Joyeuux (May 5, 2005)

Something like this would be nice:


----------



## Amethyst (May 5, 2005)

When we bought our home, that's the first thing I did! I called California Closets and this other closet place and got estimates and finally I took one bedroom and turned *it into a huge closet* with poles and shelves. Of course, I *DO* have to share it with my husband.





Let me tell you, I could *NEVER *go back to my old closets.


----------



## K*O* (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOLOLOLOL!!! Don't you hate your mom being on here???!?!?!?





I'm gonna get the both of you !!!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** I'm gonna get the both of you !!!!!!





lol


----------



## Geek (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* 

When we bought our home, that's the first thing I did! I called California Closets and this other closet place and got estimates and finally I took one bedroom and turned *it into a huge closet* with poles and shelves. Of course, I *DO* have to share it with my husband.




Let me tell you, I could *NEVER *go back to my old closets.








California closets eh? Can you tell me what the estimates were? or how much it cost? We are thinking of that too and wondering what something like that costs


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* California closets eh? Can you tell me what the estimates were? or how much it cost? We are thinking of that too and wondering what something like that costs Ok... lets see... giant inground pool with stone waterfall... a bajillion dollars on debit mastercard - Jacuzzi tucked neatly near the giant inground pool with stone waterfall... another bajillion dollars on debit mastercard- New walk in closets by a highly know closet builder... you guessed it! Another bajillion on that debit mastercard! Letting Janelle move in..... PRICELESS!


----------



## Geek (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Ok... lets see... giant inground pool with stone waterfall... a bajillion dollars on debit mastercard - Jacuzzi tucked neatly near the giant inground pool with stone waterfall... another bajillion dollars on debit mastercard- New walk in closets by a highly know closet builder... you guessed it! Another bajillion on that debit mastercard! Letting Janelle move in..... PRICELESS!







LOL who has all that?


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL who has all that?





 mmm hmmmm lol


----------



## Amethyst (May 6, 2005)

We got two estimates from two different places and we ended up paying roughly around $1500. (of course, this was 4-5 years ago). We have a 3 bedroom house and just used one of the bedrooms to do a closet.

Also, we went with the least costly building materials. Meaning, you can get everything constructed in wood or that white or beige plank board (plywood?) I forget what the technical term for it is. I have to dig out the receipt which I saved &amp; I can give you more accurate information.

One place we got the estimate from was *California Closets* (they have a website and reps on the East Coast) and the other place was *Closets by Design*. I refer to all of these walk-ins as California Closets (guess that's the generic name?) Anyway, I didn't get anything fancy installed so that kept the cost down.

Literally I have all poles and shelving mounted to the walls all around the room. I don't have anything fancy like the pictures posted in this thread. If you really wanted to go even cheaper, you can check out Lowe's or Home Depot, buy the stuff and install it yourself.

I should really learn how to use my fricking digital camera so I could post a photo of it.



Sorry.


----------



## Geek (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* 

We got two estimates from two different places and we ended up paying roughly around $1500. (of course, this was 4-5 years ago). We have a 3 bedroom house and just used one of the bedrooms to do a closet.
Also, we went with the least costly building materials. Meaning, you can get everything constructed in wood or that white or beige plank board (plywood?) I forget what the technical term for it is. I have to dig out the receipt which I saved &amp; I can give you more accurate information.

One place we got the estimate from was *California Closets* (they have a website and reps on the East Coast) and the other place was *Closets by Design*. I refer to all of these walk-ins as California Closets (guess that's the generic name?) Anyway, I didn't get anything fancy installed so that kept the cost down.

Literally I have all poles and shelving mounted to the walls all around the room. I don't have anything fancy like the pictures posted in this thread. If you really wanted to go even cheaper, you can check out Lowe's or Home Depot, buy the stuff and install it yourself.

I should really learn how to use my fricking digital camera so I could post a photo of it.



Sorry.




OH thanks for the info! I have seen them in Home Depot. $1500 isn't bad at all! But yeah prolly $2500 now....
We have small closets tho, so wonder what they could do. MIght call em

Thanks again


----------



## Amethyst (May 6, 2005)

They're really helpful. The guy came over to measure my room and then with a pencil sketched some possibilities. I told him what I needed. He asked me if I hung my trousers in half or straight (straight to avoid creasing) so that gave him an idea of how much clearance to figure in from the floor up. He asked if I needed more shelving space or hanging space and also what my husband's space needs were. Inside our room is a very small closet so he also put shelving in that and it became a shoe closet. Of course now its bulging at the seams! I'm ashamed to say I either need more space or its time for a yard sale to get rid of some stuff.


----------



## Amethyst (May 6, 2005)

Almost forgot - they also do garage organizing too !


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

wow IÂ´m being brave now!!! I never show people my closet. I live in a dorm, so itÂ´s tiny and therefore really messy. I took pics of it for my mum and e-mailed them to her and she was like "you canÂ´t be my daughter"...cause sheÂ´s a neatfreak. *lol*

Pic1: actually the most organized part of my tiny closet (mostly shirts and t-shirts for spring

Pic2: tops I wear to clubs and such. I figured they can be crumbled up since thereÂ´s not much fabric to them anyway and itÂ´s dark at the clubs so nobodyÂ´s gonna see if there is one or two wrinkles on them *lol*

Pic3: *oops* this is for flip flops, high heels, purses, shopping bags, belts, EVERYTHING.

ok, at the very least IÂ´m gonna clean up the 3rd part




actually the other parts are waay messier so I didnÂ´t take pics.


----------

